# France Inter et Real player



## BertrandS (26 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

J'utilise un MacBook OS X, version 10.5.5
Depuis plusieurs années j'écoute les journaux de France Inter avec RealPlayer, sans aucun problème. Voici le lien : http://www.radiofrance.fr/franceinter/info/journaux/ete.php

Il y a quelques jours cependant, et sans que je n'aie fait le moindre changement, le message suivant s'est affiché :

" Une erreur générale s'est produite. (Sock Connrefused)
pnm://son.radio-france.fr/chaines/itema/2958/2958_25022009_2009F2958S0056.rm"

Depuis, impossible d'écouter les journaux. Je peux seulement écouter le direct : mais là ça passe par windows media. L'aide RealPlayer me propose une mise à jour, mais cela ne change rien. Voici ma version : RealPlayer 11 pour Mac OS X, version 11.0.1 (949)

Quelqu'un a-t-il rencontré le même problème? Avez-vous une solution?

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## DeepDark (26 Février 2009)

et bienvenue.

Si tu as VLC n'hésites pas à l'utiliser 

Et Windows Media est une vieillerie...


----------



## BertrandS (5 Mars 2009)

Merci pour le conseil, mais ça ne marche, même avec VLC.
Je cherche encore... 
Je posterai la solution lorsque je l'aurai trouvée.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2009)

je viens de tester sur le journal de 08h00
aucun probleme

--
ici c'est peut etre la plist real de ta session qui est naze
tu le verras vite en testant sur session differente


sinon les plans habituels

*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

* Avoir son OS à jour

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)
de preference via utilitaire disque si onyx est ancien

*réparation verification du volume
 ( via utilitaire disque du support)

*verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction  à problème sur un autre compte- autre session 2
( session 1 fermée)
Au besoin créer une session test et la garder car ca reservira toujours

*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Onyx qui fait ca très bien 
lire l'aide avant de cocher des options
http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs/french.html

* téléchargement et installation de la combo update de l'OS 
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier  toutes les mises à jour
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/

Si Tiger , prendre celle correspondant à l' OS et au type de processeur (PPC ou macintel) 
Si panther  à faire  si l'OS est entre 10.3 et 10.3.8 , sinon pas très utile car ancienne,et elle ne tient pas compte de divers maj apparues depuis


*nettoyage-réparation liés à une application spécifique:
application fermée déplacer ( pas jeter , garder, sur le bureau par exemple )  les fichiers liés  dans  la biblotheque de l'utilisateur: plist de l'appli  , les caches de l'appli dans la session,et dans certains cas  les fichiers de données quand il y en a dans la bibliotheque
relancer
Attention selon les applications il faudra préserver certains fichiers liés ( données persos)  avant de changer les plists sinon risque d'effacement d'archives ou données

N'envisager une reinstall partielle ( application ) ou complete ( OS)  qu' uniquement en dernier  quand tout le reste a vraiment échoué

toutes ces manips sont complémentaires et détaillées en archives et au cas par cas selon l'application


----------



## BertrandS (26 Mars 2009)

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces infos pascalformac!

Mais je ne vais pas avoir besoin de les mettre en pratique: j'avais lâché l'affaire, et voilà qu'en réessayant, il y a deux jours, tout remarche à la perfection... Je n'ai fait aucune modification des paramètres, aucune mise à jour. Le mystère reste, pour moi, entier. Désolé de ne pouvoir donner d'explications à ceux qui rencontreraient le même problème...


----------



## palamede (29 Octobre 2009)

J'ai le même problème que toi, mais pour France Culture. Il y a des jours où ça marche et ça vire parfois à la catastrophe, avec realplayer ou vlc.

Je me demande si ça pourrait venir du FAI, dans mon cas, c'est free...


----------



## JPTK (29 Octobre 2009)

palamede a dit:


> J'ai le même problème que toi, mais pour France Culture. Il y a des jours où ça marche et ça vire parfois à la catastrophe, avec realplayer ou vlc.
> 
> Je me demande si ça pourrait venir du FAI, dans mon cas, c'est free...



Nan mais sur le site de radio france, y a les lien .m3u pour écouter depuis itunes, vous vous faites une petite liste pour glisser vos radios préférées et puis voilà, ça marche impec tout le temps, j'écoute France Cul et Inter depuis 3 ans comme ça, c'est bien mieux que les autres solutions.


*France Inter* : http://www.tv-radio.com/station/france_inter_mp3/france_inter_mp3-128k.m3u

*France Info* : http://players.creacast.com/creacast/france_info/playlist.m3u

*France Culture* : http://www.tv-radio.com/station/france_culture_mp3/france_culture_mp3-128k.m3u

*France Musique* : http://www.tv-radio.com/station/france_musique_mp3/france_musique_mp3-128k.m3u

Ils proposent même des sortes de widget sur le site pour écouter les stations.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Octobre 2009)

il y a une page avec les flux itunes  sur le site radiofrance
c'est de là que viennent les liens donnés par JPTK
de mémoire il y en a d'autres ( fip mouv etc)


----------



## JPTK (30 Octobre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> de mémoire il y en a d'autres ( fip mouv etc)



Ouai mais bon j'ai une éthique moi quand même :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (30 Octobre 2009)

Personne ne dira le contraire !
( quoique quoique au bar , parfois j'en vois qui te servent de ces trucs..., mais t'es blindé hein?)

--
tiens  pour rester dans le sujet
un lien fourni par un posteur "timide"


> De mémoire il y a ça aussi : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/radio


----------



## JPTK (30 Octobre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( quoique quoique au bar , parfois j'en vois qui te servent de ces trucs..., mais t'es blindé hein?)




Nan je suis un sensible mais bon je fais avec


----------



## thunderheart (30 Octobre 2009)

Sinon il a aussi le widget Radio France
utilisable sur ton mac et/ou sur ton iPhone/iPod


----------



## JPTK (30 Octobre 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> Sinon il a aussi le widget Radio France
> utilisable sur ton mac et/ou sur ton iPhone/iPod



JE L'AI DÉJÀ DIT !!!


----------



## thunderheart (30 Octobre 2009)

Oups, pardon vénérable sage, j'avais pas vu.
C'est vendredi soir, la vue baisse :love::love::love:
Ca fait +2 donc pour le widget Radio France


----------



## JPTK (30 Octobre 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> Oups, pardon vénérable sage, j'avais pas vu.
> C'est vendredi soir, la vue baisse :love::love::love:
> Ca fait +2 donc pour le widget Radio France



Nan mais c'est bien vu qu'en général faut tout répéter 2 fois et de toute façon l'auteur du topic est pas revenu alors on parle dans le vide c'est bô on dirait du vô. :rateau:


----------



## macarel (1 Janvier 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Nan mais c'est bien vu qu'en général faut tout répéter 2 fois et de toute façon l'auteur du topic est pas revenu alors on parle dans le vide c'est bô on dirait du vô. :rateau:



Bonjour,
Hmm, j'évite d'ouvrir un nouveau fil (je n'ose plus)
Je dois être plus c*n que la moyenne (ça se confirme régulièrement), mais toujours est-il:
J'écoutait jusqu'à présent France inter sur un lien que j'ai perdu dans une manipulation hasardeuse
Bon, sur le coup j'ai voulu innover et j'ai téléchargé un truc (widget?, logiciel?) sur le site France Inter.
Le logiciel c'est installé dans applications, je clique..., l'appli s'ouvre... tadatada.......
très joli mais pas de son, la petite roue qui dit qu'il cherche connexion tourne, mais ne trouve rien.:rose:. Puis il cherche et cherche ans jamais trouver.
Manque-t-l un plug-in?, il ne m'aime pas?, il aime faire tourner les gens en ronds?, est ce que je suis vraiment plus c*n que la moyenne???? 
Que faire pour écouter Daniel?
Ah oui je suis sur SnowL et voilà la liste des plug-ins présent
AdobePDFViewer.plugin
Flash Player.plugin
flashplayer.xpt
Flip4Mac WMV Plugin.plugin
Flip4Mac WMV Plugin.webplugin
iPhotoPhotocast.plugin
JavaPluginCocoa.bundle
NP-PPC-Dir-Shockwave
nsIQTScriptablePlugin.xpt
Quartz Composer.webplugin
QuickTime Plugin.plugin
Silverlight.plugin


----------



## pascalformac (1 Janvier 2010)

bon et c'est quoi la question exactement?

c'est hallucinant ce genre de  post
_j'ai installé je vous dis pas quoi, ca marche pas,  vous devez réparer et demerdez vous avec ca
_
A part ca, ecouter les radios -dont France inter via itunes ou autres ,comme tout le monde,  ca t'agace?


----------



## tsss (1 Janvier 2010)

bha oué, c'est plus simple par ici :
http://mp3.live.tv-radio.com/franceinter/all/franceinterhautdebit.mp3


----------



## macarel (1 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> bon et c'est quoi la question exactement?
> 
> c'est hallucinant ce genre de  post
> _j'ai installé je vous dis pas quoi, ca marche pas,  vous devez réparer et demerdez vous avec ca
> ...



Non, non, ça ne m'agace pas du tout, à part que jusqu'à présent toutes les "recettes" que j'ai trouvé dans les fori MacG et autres n'ont pas marchés. 
D'ailleurs, je ne demande pas de "réparer", ni nous de vous "démerder"., juste si ça vous dit quelque-chose comme "problématique".
Mais: mes sincères excuses pour le dérangement, je vais me recueillir devant une cierge (c'est l'époque) et répéter 100 fois: "je ne dois pas poser des questions stupides sur MacG".
ça te va comme pénitence?

Ah oui au fait, j'ai resorti mon antique tuner Sony, étonnant, ça marche pas mal finalement


----------



## pascalformac (1 Janvier 2010)

il n'y a pas besoin de recettes

par contre tu ne décris pas du tout 
ni ce que tu veux faire exactement
ni ce que tu as fait

ecouter france inter  en direct sur divers interfaces 
ca ne pose aucun probleme

des differés  non plus si on a realplayer

quant à nous demander des "conseils" ( de reparation)  SANS nommer un outil installé
 pour moi c'est de l'ordre de " demerdez vous les mecs"


----------



## macarel (1 Janvier 2010)

tsss a dit:


> bha oué, c'est plus simple par ici :
> http://mp3.live.tv-radio.com/franceinter/all/franceinterhautdebit.mp3



Bèn justement: "The file you requested could not be found"
J'ai essayé plusieurs URL's p.e.
http://www.tv-radio.com/station/france_inter_mp3/france_inter_mp3-128k.m3u 
et plusieurs autres. Des fois ils marchent une fois, la fois suivant: pas moyen:mouais:
Mais ce n'est pas grave, je ne veux pas déranger plus, merci pour le lien en tout cas


----------



## tsss (1 Janvier 2010)

macarel a dit:


> Bèn justement: "The file you requested could not be found"
> J'ai essayé plusieurs URL's p.e.
> http://www.tv-radio.com/station/france_inter_mp3/france_inter_mp3-128k.m3u
> et plusieurs autres. Des fois ils marchent une fois, la fois suivant: pas moyen:mouais:
> Mais ce n'est pas grave, je ne veux pas déranger plus, merci pour le lien en tout cas



bha c'est bizarre, dans mon iTunes ça a toujours fonctionné au "poal" !


----------



## pascalformac (1 Janvier 2010)

et si tu prenais les liens sur le site Radio France?
ils marchent


----------



## macarel (1 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> et si tu prenais les liens sur le site Radio France?
> ils marchent



bèn non justement, pas de son
sur ce lien: http://players.tv-radio.com/radiofrance/playerfranceinter.php
Ce qui est bizarre, il me montre le programme de cette nuit, pourtant je viens de le faire


----------



## pascalformac (1 Janvier 2010)

premierement  ce lien marche
(chez moi)

mais je parle des liens pour mettre les radios DANS un logiciel genre itunes


----------



## macarel (1 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> premierement  ce lien marche
> (chez moi)
> mais pas chez moi
> 
> mais je parle des liens pour mettre les radios DANS un logiciel genre itunes



C'est pareil, ce lien: france_inter_mp3-128k.m3u
s'installe dan iTunes (enfin, je double-clique et il s'installe tout seul), mais ensuite en cliquant il ne s'active pas, il n'ouvre même pas la fenêtre qui indique (ce qu'il faisait avant) qu'il cherche la connexion


----------



## pascalformac (1 Janvier 2010)

t'es toujours d'une imprecision assez peu pratique
france_inter_mp3-128k.m3u je sais pas ce que c'est
(c'est même pas un lien)

en plus je signale en passant que tout ca est assez hors sujet (  real player)
et des sujets sur radios et ou France inter en general y en a d'autres
mais bon etre approximatif  c'est un art  de vivre


----------



## macarel (1 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> t'es toujours d'une imprecision assez peu pratique
> france_inter_mp3-128k.m3u je sais pas ce que c'est
> (c'est même pas un lien)
> 
> ...



C'est ce que j'ai téléchargé sur le site de France inter sur le lien "MacosX", c'est d'ailleurs cela qui foutu le boxon (je pense), qui est censé s'installer dans iTunes (ce qu'il a fait d'ailleurs) pour écouter en direct.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Janvier 2010)

et je ne sais toujours pas de quoi tu parles
t'aider ca tient de la divination

( et je vois toujours pas le rapport avec Real Player)


----------



## macarel (2 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> et je ne sais toujours pas de quoi tu parles
> t'aider ca tient de la divination
> 
> ( et je vois toujours pas le rapport avec Real Player)


Je suis fatigué:sleep:, si on clos de débat?
Merci pour tout et bonne année


----------



## pascalformac (2 Janvier 2010)

c'est pas comme ca que tu vas résoudre ton problème, mais c'est ton choix


----------

